
What Every C Programmer Should Know About Undefined Behavior (2011) - bleakgadfly
http://blog.llvm.org/2011/05/what-every-c-programmer-should-know.html
======
greenyoda
Discussion from 9 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8878382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8878382)

